# Tomato Salsa



## Alix (Sep 9, 2005)

_To make a hotter version of this salsa, add a few drops of hot pepper sauce just before serving._

5 cups (1.25 L) chopped seeded peeled tomatoes

1/2 cup (125 mL) vinegar

2 tbsp (25 mL) sugar

3/4 cup (175 mL) chopped onion 

2 tbsp (25 mL) lime juice

3/4 cup (175 mL) chopped green bell pepper 

1 1/2 tsp (7 mL) pickling salt

1/2 cup (125 mL) chopped red bell pepper 

1 tsp (5 mL) paprika

1 hot pepper, seeded and chopped 

2 tbsp (25 mL) chopped fresh cilantro or parsley

1 clove garlic, crushed 

1 tsp (5 mL) oregano, crumbled

1 can (5 1/2 oz/156 mL) tomato paste

Combine all ingredients except cilantro and oregano in a nonreactive Dutch oven. Bring to a boil, stirring constantly;

reduce heat to medium. Cook, uncovered, stirring occasionally, for 15 minutes. Add cilantro and oregano. Cook

mixture 15 - 20 minutes longer or until thickened. Pour into hot sterilized *pint *(500 mL) jars, leaving 1/2 inch (1.25 cm)

headspace. Remove air bubbles with a narrow rubber spatula or plastic knife. Add additional salsa, if required, to

maintain headspace. Wipe jar rims thoroughly with a clean damp cloth. Seal and process for 25 minutes* in a boiling

water bath or freeze. Once opened, use within 3 weeks. *Yield: *2 pint (500 mL) jars.

*Preparation Tip: *_This recipe has the proper acid balance to prevent spoilage. *Do not *deviate from the proportions in any_

_manner. Do not increase jar size._

*Hot Pepper Caution: Hot peppers cause severe skin and eye irritation. Wear rubber gloves when handling hot peppers and*

*avoid touching any exposed skin.*


My note, I did not add either cilantro or oregano. I DID use the hottest pepper I could find at my market. Oh my oh my it was soooooo good!!


----------



## amcardon (Sep 9, 2005)

This looks wonderful!  I'm going to have to try this out!  I'll be out of town this weekend otherwised I'd do it tomorrow...


----------

